# Apple Cinema Display Vs New Acer Ferrari Displays



## Yesurbius (Mar 8, 2007)

I always liked Apple's design, and rarely saw a design that I liked better..   I was at Best Buy tonight and saw Acer's 20" Widescreen LCD display ..  metal bottom - built in speakers .. it was a really sweet looking display .. definately topped Apple's Cinema display in design ...  

Wondering what others thought...


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 9, 2007)

Just PS: The links don't work...


----------



## Yesurbius (Mar 9, 2007)

Wierd - they worked for me...  I'll throw em up on my webspace....

EDIT: and link em here =P


----------



## Yesurbius (Mar 9, 2007)

It should be noted that there is a DVI connector - its under the black rubber panel you see in the last pic.  Wierd they'd put a DVI there and not the RGB - but oh well - it has it at least.

*Specs:*
Ferrari F-20 - 20&#8221;wide-screen TFT LCD with Acer® CrystalBrite Technology, 1680 x 1050 native resolution, 800:1 contrast ratio, 176°/176° horizontal/vertical viewing angles, 2 x 5.0W integrated speakers, VGA and DVI-D connectors, 300 cd/mbrightness, 8ms gray-to-gray response time, gloss-black/red color

Apparently the euro model has a PAL TV tuner: Ferrari Display Specs (Euro Site)


----------



## fryke (Mar 9, 2007)

And how's that design any better?! ... I mean, if you're a Ferrari fanboy, I might understand that even your computer monitor should show that logo (probably because your car doesn't), but for anyone else? It's blatantly branded, it screams, it's... well, ugly.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 9, 2007)

I have to agree with Fryke here.

I'm not a huge fan of Apple's hardware design these days, but one thing they do right is that they make their logos subtle. Every time I see a high-contrast company logo on a product, I feel like the designers are full of themselves and are trying to take advantage of me, the user. I already bought your product; you can stop hitting me over the head with your corporate identity! (Incidentally, Ferrari's web site instantly gives me that same feeling, resizing my browser window to fill my entire screen. Grrr.) But I guess that's really the whole point of anything with the Ferrari name. People identify (or want to identify) more with the Ferrari image than the actual products. If the product _didn't_ scream to everyone who saw it "Hey! Look at me! *Ferrari!*", the customers would probably feel cheated! I feel Apple is the opposite; people identify more with the products than the company. At least a lot of them do. I don't relate (or want to relate) to Apple's current image at all, but I love some of their products enough to call myself a fan.

I prefer Acer's Prestige line. It's the same basic design, but without the Ferrari logo and shiny red paint.


----------



## fryke (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I agree with you Mikuro about everything but the logo. Apple isn't exactly _hiding_ the logo on their Macs. Look at those bright (illuminated!) logos on MacBooks and MacBook Pros, look at those BIG Apple logos on iMacs... Not exactly the silent treatment there.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 9, 2007)

Yesurbius said:


> definately topped Apple's Cinema display in design ...
> 
> Wondering what others thought...



that that is ludicrous.  Apple's displays, and i'm not speaking as a mac fanboy here, i'm speaking as a designer and enthusiast of design, are nothing short of astounding in their simplicty.  this is what makes good design.  the best design is about _removing_ stuff, not adding red panels and an ostentacious ferrari badge to what is otherwise nothing really different from any other standard black computer monitor.

apple's displays have been _designed_ in nearly every sense of the word.  for example, hard-anodised aluminium was used for at least 3 reasons; firstly, that as a conductive material, it meant that they could completely enclose the workings and seal them, creating a huge and very efficient cooling heatsink.  this sealing also means that damage from dust is eliminated, along with reducing the prospect of spillage damage.  secondly, it's neutral champagne-grey colour was practically the most neutral colour available to them, ideal for the displays' main market, the design sector, people who are unrivalled in their facetiousness toward colour, and much more so than the usual white, beige or black.  thirdly, hard-anodised aluminium is one of the most resilient materials available, not needing paint (which rubs, scratches and peels) or being prone to cracking etc.

then, after all that, they decided how to make it look good.  which it does, because the only thing on the front of it (apart from the display) is a discreet apple logo, a very small white led wich switches off when the display is on, further reducing distraction.  

_that's_ good design.


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 13, 2007)

fryke said:


> Well, I agree with you Mikuro about everything but the logo. Apple isn't exactly _hiding_ the logo on their Macs. Look at those bright (illuminated!) logos on MacBooks and MacBook Pros, look at those BIG Apple logos on iMacs... Not exactly the silent treatment there.



But they're not that "auffallend" as the Ferrari logo, because they're just plain gray (iMac). Since most iMacs stand against walls or objects, you don't see the huge apple so much. The Mac mini for example has the logo on top, but also just a bit darker than the rest of the top. Ferrari stands out way more with the yellow logo on the black screen, than if the gray Apple logo would be there. Ok, the laptops have the illuminated logos on the front, but other wise...


----------



## fuzz (Mar 14, 2007)

i think there are vastly different design philosophies at work here.  I think the subtle logo color for Apple is fantastic.  But Ferrari is a car company.  Think what all the car companies do with their emblem.  They make it huge.  I first noticed it with Mercedes Benz.  There's also the distinctive front grille of the Dodge trucks.  My Mazda has a big ol' logo too.  Car designers go for excess and flair in their design.  I think that was the thinking when applied to this monitor.


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2007)

But Mercedes-Benz uses their logo _much_ more like Apple does theirs. Okay, it's a bit more shiney, but proportions in comparison to the whole object etc. ... 

Ferrari, however... Well: The cars themselves don't have the logos _that_ big. It's the fanstuff, like these displays, that overdo it. I doubt these things are really designed by the same guys and girls who design the _cars_.


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 15, 2007)

fryke said:


> I doubt these things are really designed by the same guys and girls who design the _cars_.



Duh!!!!


----------



## mdnky (Mar 15, 2007)

fryke said:


> It's blatantly branded, it screams, it's... well, ugly.


I couldn't put it better myself.


----------



## hawki18 (Mar 16, 2007)

I like the look of Mac displays and also like the look of the Acer's. It is just personal preferance, that is what it boils down too.  I am sure there are a lot of people who think white is ugly.  It your cash so buy  what you like and do now worry if some else thinks is to bright or too white.


----------

